# Thumbs down to City Link



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi 

I could absolutely swear and I know it is nothing life threatening but am just so frustrated.

I bought a book off amazon on 30th December and requested expressd delivery for it to get to me by 1pm on 31st. It never came and no one contacted me.
I complained to Amazon who contacted City link who apologised (!) and said it would be delivered by 6pm. It never came.
I then waited for 4th January and still no book. I complained again and they tried to deliver on 5th Jan when I was at work. I again complained and they said they would deliver on 6th but I wouldn't need to be in as only a book and would go through letter box. I also gave them the option of a secure place to leave it just incase the parcel was too big and they agreed. I came home yesterday to a card put through my door saying it had been returned to Amazon due to none collection! I was fuming. I rang amazon who got in touch with city link who said they would deliver again before 8pm last night. We didn't go out at all last night and sat waiting looking out the window so we didn't miss them and we also have a very loud door bell. They never came yet this morning the tracker says they tried to deliver at 7.23. Oh no they didn't and guess what again they say it is being retrurned to Amazon. Yet another call to Amazon this morning and they now say it will be with me before 12. I am sat in my window as we speak and I am not budging until 12.01!! I am so annoyed at the dishonesty of Citylink but also the lack of followup or compensation by Amazon - surely now they should do a follow up to check if I have received now. I have jsut asked the Amazon rep and his best offer was he could call me Tuesday to see if I got it as he isn't in again til then - appalling service! Will let you know if I get it!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2011)

I completely understand how you feel - Citylink are rubbish! Last year my tv got hit by lightning and John Lewis arranged for a replacemet to be sent. It was due to arrive on the Monday, but didn't. I tried to use the tracker, but they were claiming that the website wasn't working because of snow disruption so I had no way of knowing when it would arrive. There was NO snow in our region and the package was at the depot in Fareham, less than 20 miles away. Eventually, after waiting in all week I was told it would arrive on Friday, guaranteed. They had until 5:30 pm to deliver and I could not believe it when they turned up at 5:29!!!!!

Absolutely dreadful service. So much for your express delivery - you may as well have used the free delivery and you would have got it quicker via Royal Mail! Hope it arrives today - soooo frustrating!


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 7, 2011)

I think **it*ylink are a shower of ****.

I normally use Royal Mail with Amazon purchases.

I hope you get your book soon.


----------



## margie (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope they at least refund the money you paid for Express Delivery.

It is possible that citylink have tried to deliver to the wrong house. There is a house close to us with a similar address and we sometimes get things for them delivered and vice-versa. 

Hope you get some satisfaction today.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it also depends on your area, City Link are pretty good down my way, but have heard nothing but complaints from other places. I hope you get all of the delivery fee refunded because the courier failed to deliver as promised. It is then up to Amazon to take it up with them. If there is a delivery failure again take advice, you have paid for goods you didn't recieve and it seems City Link are playing silly people or the driver just can't be bothered.


----------



## cazscot (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Lucy hope you manage to get your book delivered. City link are useless! 

I had ordered a printer from QVC so it had to be signed for. They tried to deliver the Tuesday and I was out (fair enough). The card on it said it would be held in the depo for 5 days. I phoned them on the Thursday to say I would be over either the Fri, Sat or following Tues to collect it.  Hubby and I drove out on the Fri (quite a long drive 30mis each way and in the middle on an industrial estate, no way you could get there on public transport), and the Printer had already been returned to sender!  Not only was it not kept in the depo for the required 5 days they had returned it after I specifically phoned to say I would be collecting it!  The upshot of it was that I cancelled my order with QVC and got the p and p refunded and bought one in the new year sales. I emailed QVC to complain (after all it had cost them the sale) and got a letter back saying they would investigate...  But so far haven't heard anything back.  I wouldn't touch City Link with the proverbial barge pole if I could help it!


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi lucy I do hope the book has arrived hun? x


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 7, 2011)

By my reckoning it's now 12.07ish - any sign??  I get really, really mad with things like this.  hope it turns up.


----------



## Monica (Jan 7, 2011)

Did they deliver????

I had a bad experience with City Link too. I ordered a mobile, which they tried to deliver while I was out collection Fiona from school. Fair enough. On the card it said to phone and confirm it's ok to deliver the following day. I phoned, but only got an automated way of confirming!! I couldn't even tell them not to deliver during the time I pick up Fi.

Next day, no delivery before picking up time. I rush to school late, collect Fi and just as we were leaving school grounds I saw a City Link van driving up the road. I just knew it was my delivery!!! Luckily we managed to run home in time to accept the delivery. I would have been soooo mad, had we missed him again. Stupid i****! Fancy trying to deliver at the same time of day again!


----------



## StephenM (Jan 7, 2011)

I ordered a couple of items from Amazon just before Christmas and they were delivered on time by City Link. However with another delivery to my workplace a few months ago the City Link driver said he had no response when he knocked; CCTV said he was never there! An ex City Link driver lives near a friend and he was fired for using the van for more private jobs than City Link deliveries. I suspect it has more to do with the local management/drivers than City Link itself. Obviously if there is a problem complain as someone may need to buck up or receive a P45!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Grrrr....%$%$W"$%.......Grrrr


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Grrrr....%$%$W"$%.......Grrrr



I think I understand what that means


----------



## Monica (Jan 7, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Grrrr....%$%$W"$%.......Grrrr



Oh dear, I guess that means NO delivery!!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Monica said:


> Oh dear, I guess that means NO delivery!!



Grrrrr still!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2011)

That's ridiculous! I'd cancel with amazon and go to The Book Depository instead http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/


----------



## Monica (Jan 7, 2011)

Can you ring City Link now and ask where your parcel is?? And tell them that you're not impressed (to put it mildly).


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tried Monica - but they are not accepting calls due to high volumes due to the weather!!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well yet another day wasted! 
I really don't know what to do to complain now,
I have spent an hour on the phone to Amazon asking to speak to a Manager - but then told she has just took another call - and that an email has been sent to her asking her to call me - can;t believe Amazon have one manager - and don;t expect a call back at all.
I am fuming!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2011)

They should send you out a free book, or at least a ?10 voucher. When (if) you get a call ask what they intend to do to keep your future custom.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Guess what I have?


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 7, 2011)

Is it a bird..? 

Is it a plane..? 

Is it a walnut whip...? 

I give in...


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Guess what I have?



A very angry face?


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2011)

a book!


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> a book!



Yayy at last id of been tempted to throw it at him and say its ok i dont want it now


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2011)

All I got was a grunt and a soggy parcel!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> All I got was a grunt and a soggy parcel!



Did you give him a tip?


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 7, 2011)

Your original book plus a credit note from amazon for at least the cost of the book + delivery ? 

I have had dealings with Citylink before. They do lie and do leave parcels with the nearest stranger who will sign for it.

I hope you'll be writing to amazon to complain in full and request some compensation for days wasted, etc.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Did you give him a tip?



id of give him the tip of my finger right in his eye


----------



## Monica (Jan 7, 2011)

At last!!!!I hope you will get some sort of compensation or at least an apology!!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 8, 2011)

Got an email this morning saying they were looking into my query and if I haven't received the book by 14th, could I contact THEM!!  Ridiculous. I can't find an address anywhere to complain and i am beginning to feel I can't be bothered -but then thats how they get away with it!
..anyway off to read my book now!


----------



## Donald (Jan 8, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Got an email this morning saying they were looking into my query and if I haven't received the book by 14th, could I contact THEM!!  Ridiculous. I can't find an address anywhere to complain and i am beginning to feel I can't be bothered -but then thats how they get away with it!
> ..anyway off to read my book now!



Lucy have tried this one

Customer Relations,
City Link Ltd,
Riverbank, The Meadows Business Park,
Blackwater, Camberley,
Surrey
GU17 9AB


----------



## margie (Jan 8, 2011)

Have you read the FAQs on Amazon's site - they say you are entitled to the delivery charges - they imply that is all but give the time they have kept you on the phone etc they should offer a good will gesture.

Here is the link - it may be of some help
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_sn_faq?nodeId=200256010

The address Donald has posted is for City Link but I think your contract is with Amazon - I did a search for Amazon registered office and came up with this link

http://www.find-whatyou-search.net/company-83840-amazoncouk/


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Donald and Margie,
Yes the complaint is with Amazon but I have heard from others that if your write to the registered office you get no reply - and I can't find an address for complaints!

I am going to let it go but it will be a long time before i purchase from Amazon again.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Donald and Margie,
> Yes the complaint is with Amazon but I have heard from others that if your write to the registered office you get no reply - and I can't find an address for complaints!
> 
> I am going to let it go but it will be a long time before i purchase from Amazon again.



Don't let if go Lucy! Go to the amazon site and click on Help. In the search box, type 'contact us'. Click on the Contact us title, and then the Contact Us button. You will prbably have to log in at this point. Then click on E-mail and send them your complaint. Or you can call them on 0800 496 1081.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have already done both and got a message back today saying they would contact me if I haven;t received book by 14th so just getting more stressed out with them...and I have the book now.

Trying not to stress much more this week as sugars have been through the roof.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2011)

Just imagine Lucy if everyone let it go then they would get away with it all the time, make your point hun you are a custumer using your well earned money and all they can do is lead you a merry dancy for over a week..dont stand for it hun xx

Edit..just seen your post about bs levels id not want to cause any tension there so scrap my above comments xx


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi - just had a call from a man at Amazon offering me ?5 for all my problems. I have flatly refused and he said to be able to get more compensation he would need to escalate it - I have told him to escalate away. He thought I was being unreasonable as the book was only ?7.99 and they have now refunded the ?8.99 delivery charge for express. I told him that wasn't compensation as the book never arrived express. But we still refunded the cost he said. I told him if he read his own print he would realise he had to do this.

I told him the amount of compensation had nothing to do with the cost of the book, it was to do with lack of customer service and lack of taking responsibility causing me to make numerous phone calls and take time off work. He then asked if I would be happy if he refunded 2 phone calls - AAARgh! Lets see what he comes back with!


----------



## FM001 (Jan 9, 2011)

Never had any dealings with City Link so can't really comment, but by far the best service I receive is by the Royal Mail.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well done lucy for giving them a hard time. They obviously use city link because they're cheap so it's up to them to compensate you. If enough people do it, they'll have to reconsider.

Hope you get a far better offer.

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2011)

I also found out they had definitely lied about some of the tracking. My husband was at work and a citylink driver called in. My husband was telling him about the troubles we were having and he said there is no way they would have delivered at 7.23pm as we all finish at 5pm, but they do put attempted delivery at the depot to save face! This is what has made me continue my complaint - its appalling!


----------

